# Buddha is back. He was rejected by his adoption family



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He kept chasing one of their resident cats.

I had 3 weeks and 1 day of peace.

Now I have to re-package him and run a full court kitty placement press.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Aww, sounds like he needs to be an only cat...or be with another big, spirited boy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

3 Weeks doesn't seem like a very long time for any real introduction......


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He was chasing the husbands favorite boy cat so he rebounded back to me.

He gets along great with Mia after establishing his dominance, they had a girl cat who stood up to him that he left alone but he thinks scardey cats are play toys. Not real aggression but targets for play.

He's velcro-ed into the north side of my house again and I'm fighting to get his Prozac in but I think Fay is the one who needs Prozac here. She went right back into fear mode as son as she saw him in the carrier. I'. going to call my vet to see if Fay and I should be on Prozac with Mr B. 

Mia's doing fine. She nose touched with him thru the carrier door.

I was concerned with his adopters. They were going to make him an indoor-outdoor cat and they weren't as well-to-do as I'd have liked. He does enjoy his Boar0 Head Tavern Ham.

I'm forcing Fay to come out into the center of the house so she establishs that she's safe here. I now have a litterbox in my dining room.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have my sympathies, been there, done that. The first time I rehomed Gigi, she was returned to me about a month later, I think.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've had 3 of my fosters come back to me so far. Two got adopted after about a month (6 month old littermates). The third is still here. Chin up, it happens. Good luck getting your guy placed, again.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Well d####. Im sorry to hear it didnt work out! Fingers crossed a new home comes speedily!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He escaped from the North Wing of my Palatial Estate and Fay started chasing him. She didn't realize he was running becasue I was behing her trying to grab him and put him back. Fay chased him out the door to the pool enclosure so I shut the door to keep them apart.

This was the best thing that could have happened. Fay is less of a self-chewing nervous wreck now. Her confidence is up now that she thinks she's in charge.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Good job Fay!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Way to go Fay. A girl has to run down the man in her life now and then to keep them in line.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope it all works out but I get the feeling that I'm not as well-to-do as you'd like either - but I hope I'm still a good cat owner.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Arianwen said:


> Hope it all works out but I get the feeling that I'm not as well-to-do as you'd like either - but I hope I'm still a good cat owner.


Haha, same goes for me(not well off) but I still take care of my animals. :catsm


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

3furbabies said:


> Haha, same goes for me(not well off) but I still take care of my animals. :catsm


I felt the same way when I read it. I may not be well off (far from it) but I love my babies and they get the best I can provide for them which is better than being in a shelter!


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish I could have seen Fay after you shut the door.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

So when you brought him back in his carrier could you just hear him saying...........Immmmmmmmmmmm baaaaaaaaaaaaacckkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robc22 (Mar 17, 2012)

It's not about the money it's the love...but to be fair my mr clyde's had to have his lobster meat once a week....good thing i was a lobsterman!!....lol.....


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone with an income over 100K (assuming no kids)and with a degree from a top 10 University is fine.

Buddha likes his Boars Head Tavern Ham. Publix Deli ham just won't do


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a snob!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Dave or Buddha? Buddha is just living the high life after being out on the streets. Dave on the other hand just puts his kitties before everything else in his life. Heck, he keeps his house just for them. When I die I want to come back and live at Dave's house (ok, I know that sounds weird, but it sounded even weirder the first time I typed it).


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Both! Budda wouldnt be the way he is if Dave would treat him normally. Dave just thinks that anyone who cant "do" what he does is beneath him.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Well he's accustomed to a certain lifestyle. 

He was never on the streets. He was my neighbors cat till the wife moved out and the husband abandoned him. He saw Fay and Mia living in the five star cat resort next door and camped out in my back yard till I brought him in.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Leazie said:


> Dave or Buddha? Buddha is just living the high life after being out on the streets. Dave on the other hand just puts his kitties before everything else in his life. Heck, he keeps his house just for them. When I die I want to come back and live at Dave's house (ok, I know that sounds weird, but it sounded even weirder the first time I typed it).


Your new cat incarnation would have to be approved by Fay and she's REALLY exclusive.

What's wrong with putting our cat overlords first?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Catmamma said:


> I wish I could have seen Fay after you shut the door.


VERY self satisfied. Head up and confident for the first time in months


----------

